# Got pigs!--Hiding this morning :D



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 15, 2009)

We have been looking for two feeder pigs. It seems they are hard to come by this year. A farm about 5 miles from here had a sign out with some for sale. They were all gone but, I was told they would have more in a couple of weeks. The call came tonight that they have some ready. I will be picking up 2 gilts on Wednesday!


----------



## Thewife (Jun 15, 2009)

Pigs?

Ok I love all critters, but I won't have pigs!
(watch Hubby want one now)
The only experience I ever had with pigs were the ones I agreed to care for while the owner was out of town. I went into the pen to feed them, just like I had seen her do a million times! 
And the little buggers tried to eat me!
Threw the buckets at them and left! Good thing she was do back soon, cause I was NOT going back in there!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 15, 2009)

The neighbor's I worked for had raised pigs one summer and then DH's brother raised pigs a couple of times. I was friends with their daughter and over there frequently so, I fed them there too. 

DH's family had the dairy farm but, they also had pigs and chickens. 

We used to have one guy we bought a pig from. He hauled it in to be butchered and I picked it up in the packages. But, he did it on the side and worked out during the day. It became impossible to get a hold of him so no more pigs. So many around here feed their pigs garbage and the flavor is different. So, now we will have two to raise. We were going to last year but, DH never got around to finding a couple of feeder pigs.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mmmm, delicious! 
We do 6 every year, 3 for us (6 people live here) and 3 to sell. Makes it worth it, sellng those 3..... and boy, after eating home raised pork, you will never go back to supermarket pork again. Pretty much the same as beef/chicken. just doesnt taste the same, and you have to worry about antibiotics, disease, etc.

Kitty, do you keep a garden? we give ours garden scraps and pelleted feed. Plain and simple, no meat or rotten stuff.

Good luck with them, it will be fun (in the end, when your eating a delicious pork chop!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

I haven't bought pork in the grocery store in years. Even after we couldn't get one from that guy anymore. I would stop by the butcher shop and buy some. They are fussy who they buy from so it's usually good meat. But, it will be nice to have our own in the freezer!

Yes, I keep a garden. Can/freeze a lot from it too! 

Thank you. I bet it doesn't take long to brush up on the old pig feeding.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never been a fan of pork, I cooked a pork roast for Hubby not long ago, it was from a friend. Hubby said it was real good! Just smelling it brought back memories of morning sickness! I had a P and J for dinner that night!
We have another friend that raises a few every year, I don't know what he feeds them, but he uses his own mix of sausage spices! That's some good stuff!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

So many here tend to feed whey. It doesn't make good pork, IMO. 

I don't have to worry about what to put into their feed. I just tell the feed man I need it and he makes it and brings it home with him.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 16, 2009)

yall are gonna have fun with the piggies.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

I was able to pick them up tonight instead of tomorrow! 

Here's Pork Chop and Ham


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 16, 2009)

pork chop an ham are to cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

They should sleep good tonight. They were busy checking out their pen and arranging their hay.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 16, 2009)

Sausage!

I mean cute babies Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Sausage!
> 
> I mean cute babies Kitty!


 Ham was almost named Sausage but, Kute Kitten suggested Ham and I agreed. We had them named before we got them home and it was only a 4 or 5 mile drive.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 16, 2009)

did you haul emm home in the tin can.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> did you haul emm home in the tin can.


No, DH's pickup. That is why I went after them tonight. My crate fit easily into the back of the pickup but, I was having trouble figuring out how to haul them in the tin can.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 16, 2009)

you couldve lets kutes an peanut hold them.an bring them home in the tin can.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you couldve lets kutes an peanut hold them.an bring them home in the tin can.


And if they made a mess? --The pigs, not the girls. Besides Peanut wouldn't have been able to control one.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 16, 2009)

well it was a thought.but they wouldve made a mess  well miss peanut needs to learn how to hold a piggie.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well it was a thought.but they wouldve made a mess  well miss peanut needs to learn how to hold a piggie.


She doesn't weigh much more than the pigs.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice little oinkers you got there. 
Our first pigs (25+ years ago) were Oscar and Mayer. LOL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you. 

The people we got them from originally started breeding them for the fair so, hopefully they will grow really nice. 

Looked in the pen this morning and there were no piggies. They were hiding under their hay--I had seen the hay move as I walked down there so I knew they were there.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jun 17, 2009)

I want a piggy !!!!!   There adorable !!!  My parents where  divorced when I was very young and my dad had a Pig Farm I remember visiting him for the summer and begging him not to kill the runts....he named all his sows after his old girlfriends...  Pigs are really smart.....he had one that would come running to him whenever he whistled a certain way.....I want a piggy !!!Congrats !!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

I just called the meat processing plant and scheduled them in.  The plant we use books months in advance but, they are good.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 17, 2009)

did the piggies eat their breakfast this morning.i bet they had fun hiding in the hay.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

Not the last time I was out to look at them. They did hit the water though. The feed is a bit different than they are used to. DH brought home a pelleted feed for them for now and they were on a ground feed before, I believe.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 17, 2009)

you should butcher one and breed the other


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

gaited horse said:
			
		

> you should butcher one and breed the other


I don't think so.


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 17, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> gaited horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why? you won't have to buy more next year and you can sell the extras


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 17, 2009)

gaited horse said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXTRAS? We have 2 gilts. No babies with them. 

We are not setup to farrow out pigs. It will be enough of a stretch to keep these two until butcher time. They are in part of the heifer barn and this winter the heifers will be let in and somehow we will have to put up a partition so that I can get in there to feed them.


----------



## username taken (Jun 17, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> I want a piggy !!!!!   There adorable !!!  My parents where  divorced when I was very young and my dad had a Pig Farm I remember visiting him for the summer and *begging him not to kill the runts*....he named all his sows after his old girlfriends...  Pigs are really smart.....he had one that would come running to him whenever he whistled a certain way.....I want a piggy !!!Congrats !!!


I did the same thing when I was a kid and dad bred pigs ... I ended up bottle raising all the runts.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

I think the runts are the cuties.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

all piggies are cuties.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

Not by my opinion. I don't think the grown up pigs are cute.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

my oldest neices nickname has been pigglett since the day she was born.an i still call her pigglett today.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

How old is she?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

she is 29.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

You must really  kike that nickname. My most common nickname from my Uncle is Monkey.


----------



## farmy (Jun 18, 2009)

thats funny I nicknamed my god daughter piglet... Shes only 5 months old but I will call her that forever...


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

yes i sure do.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

I think Uncle T. will always call me monkey just like I call him Monkey.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 18, 2009)

im sure he will.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't  know.


----------



## username taken (Jun 19, 2009)

all pigs are cute except the ones that crunch down on my leg. not fun.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Jun 19, 2009)

username taken said:
			
		

> all pigs are cute except the ones that crunch down on my leg. not fun.


Ouch!


----------

